
Convert Ruby 1.8 to 1.9.2 - duck
https://github.com/cldwalker/one9
======
cldwalker
For a more thorough explanation of functionality, motivation and how it works:
[http://tagaholic.me/2011/03/05/one9-upgrade-to-
ruby-19-now.h...](http://tagaholic.me/2011/03/05/one9-upgrade-to-
ruby-19-now.html)

------
nirvdrum
Interesting tool. I recently got my Rails 2.3 app running in 1.9.2. This
utility wouldn't quite cut it though because most of my effort was devoted to
getting remarkable_rails working just so I could get my specs to run.

After all that effort, I found out I'm better off sticking with REE. While my
specs all did pass, they took 3 - 4 times longer to run in 1.9.2. I ran
experiments on that for about a day, not believing the results because I've
been told repeatedly that 1.9.2 is unequivocally faster. Alas, that is not the
case. So, that's my "excuse" for not running 1.9.2.

~~~
cldwalker
If your changes were method changes, one9 should catch them. As explained in
the Rails section of this post, [http://tagaholic.me/2011/03/05/one9-upgrade-
to-ruby-19-now.h...](http://tagaholic.me/2011/03/05/one9-upgrade-to-
ruby-19-now.html), you can always jump into a troublesome gem's source,
install its dependencies and run one9 on its tests.

~~~
nirvdrum
It's a logic error in remarkable_rails that results in an infinite loop on
Ruby 1.9.

Andrew Selder tracked the issue down and provided the fix:

[https://rspec.lighthouseapp.com/projects/5645/tickets/1027-s...](https://rspec.lighthouseapp.com/projects/5645/tickets/1027-stack-
level-too-deep-in-the-example_group_runnerrb-using-ruby-192-rc1)

